# GT #6 (11/13): (3-2) Los Angeles Lakers @ (5-1) San Antonio Spurs



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

This would be a huge statement game for us, if we can somehow pull out a win in San Antonio.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's a pimp *** game thread, yo!

Remember, last season we came into San Antonio, and we beat them. This year, our team is even better in my opinion, and I think we can pull it off again. It's going to take some work, that's for sure, but I have confidence in this group right now.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> That's a pimp *** game thread, yo!
> 
> Remember, last season we came into San Antonio, and we beat them. This year, our team is even better in my opinion, and I think we can pull it off again. It's going to take some work, that's for sure, but I have confidence in this group right now.


Thanks!

I can't recall last year if the Spurs were on the second game of a back to back, but for some reason I think they were.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

As long as the GT's look like this I'll let you keep making them Kurt. :biggrin:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

If we can stay in this game early, we have a chance of winning. Plus, we have had some success playing in San Antonio. Fish and company will need to contain Tony Parker and keep him from penetrating...which will be very tough. Our help defense down low needs to be at its best. In addition, Manu Ginobili, who brings them so much energy, is always a threat in their set offense or on the break. Kobe vs. Bowen is always fun to watch. This game will also be a good test for Bynum...against Tim Duncan. GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Awesome game thread. I predict a Laker win.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I think we match up fairly well with the Spurs. To tell you the truth i think Kwame may actually be the key to this game if he plays. His defense on Duncan has been excellent in the past. If we can stay in front of Parker and make things difficult for Duncan we can get this win. Go Lakers!!!


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

We won the series 3-1 last year and the only game they won was the ot game when Finley went nuts.

Odom needs to punish whoever guards him in the post. Hopefully Fisher doesn't get burnt too badly by Parker.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> We won the series 3-1 last year and the only game they won was the ot game when Finley went nuts.
> 
> Odom needs to punish whoever guards him in the post. Hopefully Fisher doesn't get burnt too badly by Parker.




In terms of just speed alone I hope that Farmar gets significant minutes against Parker. He is a better defender, and can keep up with Pakers crazy speeds.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Actually, I think we won the season series 2-1 last year. We only played them 3 times, I believe.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Actually, I think we won the season series 2-1 last year. We only played them 3 times, I believe.


Your correct.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kurt said:


> Your correct.


You're.

Try to put forth a more professional appearance as a moderator.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> You're.
> 
> Try to put forth a more professional appearance as a moderator.


:boohoo:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I think we win this game by double digits. I am more worried about Parker vs Fisher matchup than anything else. One of the top 3 fastest PGs vs one of the slowest. But I think there's a big game for Kobe, Odom and Bynum here.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> I think we win this game by double digits. I am more worried about Parker vs Fisher matchup than anything else. One of the top 3 fastest PGs vs one of the slowest. But I think there's a big game for Kobe, Odom and Bynum here.




I agree.... I'd like to see Farmar get the bulk of minutes vs the Spurs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Whether or not we can contain Parker will be the deciding factor in whether we win or lose this game, in my opinion.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

EL SEGUNDO — After a month of training camp and almost two weeks of regular-season play, it finally happened Sunday for the Lakers: 

All 15 players took the floor in practice. 

Some were limited because of lingering injuries, and Coach Phil Jackson didn't grade it as a terrific session. But he said seeing all of his players available was good. 

Jackson ran his club through a grueling 2 1/2 hour workout mainly because the team won't have another full practice until late next week. They will have a short session Monday before they leave for back-to-back games at San Antonio on Tuesday and Houston on Wednesday. They play host to Detroit on Friday. 

Kwame Brown practiced with his right heel recovering from bursitis and said he will be available Tuesday. Sunday was his first workout after several days of rest. 

"After a couple of days off, I just wanted to test it," Brown said. "Jumping was a little bit of a problem, but running — I was OK." 

Brown is wearing a brace on the foot and said he might wear a second one to avoid an awkward running gait. 

*His return is timely as the Lakers face San Antonio's Tim Duncan and Houston's Yao Ming. Jackson prefers to start the 6-foot-11 Brown against bigger centers like Ming. *

After acknowledging that the center situation would be complicated with Brown's return, Jackson said "We'll take a flier here at the start and see how it goes. We know Kwame's got presence with certain centers in the league, and we rely on him so that we don't have to help too much with double teams."


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

We could certainly and absolutely use Kwame against the Spurs.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Glad to see Odom back in the lineup..this game will be a true test for the team...and btw...nice game thread


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> Glad to see Odom back in the lineup..this game will be a true test for the team...and btw...nice game thread


Welcome back. Havent seen you around these parts in a while.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*GAME NOTES

SEASON & SERIES NOTES; CONNECTIONS*
Taking 2-of-3 games against the Spurs last season, the Lakers won their first season series with San Antonio since going 3-1 against them during the 2003-04 season. In their most recent meeting January 28 at STAPLES Center, the Lakers led by 10 entering the fourth quarter and despite being forced to overtime, took the lead on a Kobe Bryant 20-foot jumper with seven seconds to play before Michael Finley connected on a three with 1.3 seconds remaining to give the Spurs a 96-94 comeback victory and help them avoid a three-game season series sweep. In their last 10 games, the Lakers have gone 3-7 against the Spurs but have won three of their last five overall. At STAPLES Center, the Lakers are 6-10 all-time against the Spurs, going just 2-8 at home in their last 10 games versus San Antonio. On the road against the Spurs, the Lakers have gone 4-6 in their last 10 games at San Antonio but are 4-3 in their last seven and are winners of their last two straight. Under head coach Phil Jackson, the Lakers are 12-15 against San Antonio in the regular season. In the postseason, Jackson is 14-7 against the Spurs, advancing to the next round in three of four series meetings. In 38 career games including 33 starts against San Antonio, Bryant is averaging 24.8 points per game while in three games against the Spurs last season, averaged 33.0 points. Spurs forward and former Laker Robert Horry (1996-2003) ranks among franchise leaders in 3-pt. FG made (10th/274) and blocked shots (9th/446). In addition, Horry was a teammate of Kobe Bryant and Derek Fisher for all three Lakers championships from 1999-2002.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*INJURY REPORT*
Kwame Brown: Bursitis, Right Heel - Questionable
Maurice Evans: Sore Back - Questionable
Lamar Odom: Shoulder Surgery - Probable


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> We could certainly and absolutely use Kwame against the Spurs.


One of the few times I support Kwame being on the court. He always plays good defense on Tim Duncan. I mean no one is going to stop Timmy from doing his thing, but Kwame has done a good job if keeping him from crushing us to badly in the past.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't wait for this game. I'm going to be at school until 5:00, and by the time I get home and grab something to eat, etc. the game will be getting ready to start, so I'll probably be looking forward to that all day while at school.

I have a good feeling about this game...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*SCOUTING REPORT*

The Spurs kept the core of their NBA Championship team together. They are well organized, well prepared, and well disciplined. As the oldest team in the league (average age 30.2 years old) they ‘get it’. They start familiar faces Tony Parker, Michael Finley, Bruce Bowen, Tim Duncan, and Francisco Oberto. Manu Ginobili is their 6th man but he plays starter's minutes and Coach Popovich starts him in the second half sometimes. Other subs who contribute are Matt Bonner (filling the role of Robert Horry while Horry has been out for personal reasons – although he may play tonight), Francisco Elson ( a big man who is a good complement – can rebound and shoot from about 17 feet), Brent Barry (has been sidelined with a sprained ankle but is ready to go), and either Darius Washington or Jacque Vaughn at the backup point. They signed Ime Udoka in the off season and he provides some tough defense and can hit the 3 point shot with his feet set.

The Spurs have an extensive playbook and do an exceptional job of executing. We know we will see a lot of screen and rolls from all locations and angles. Sometimes they will lift the big that is not setting the screen to make the rotations even more difficult. Their regular high screen and roll is called “RUB” and when Coach Popovich wants to lift the other big he will “TAP HIS HEAD”.

They will also run multiple screen and rolls within the same play set so we must be ready to give a first, second, third and sometimes fourth effort on defense. The like to run “LOOP” for Ginobili (2). He will loop up to the top and then they can iso him, run a screen and roll with him (“LOOP ROLL”) or swing the ball.

We also know that when its crunch time they like to get the ball to Duncan on the left block. The most straightforward way is to run a play they call “4 DOWN”.

*Spurs plays*









We can’t ignore their role players as they can impact a game. The Spurs do a good job of keeping shooters in the corners (especially Bruce Bowen) so when the defense collapses on a Parker or Ginobili drive or a Duncan post up then the unselfish Spurs will kick it out to the open shooters. We absolutely must do the job on their big 3. Parker does an exceptional job of using his speed/quickness to get to the paint. Ginobili is their leading scorer and we must match his energy level and not fall for his flops. They like to go to him after time outs. Oh yeah, they also have this guy named Duncan who is pretty good. We will need a strong game from our three-headed center to compete tonight. Finally, the Spurs are an effective transition team so we must limit their easy buckets.

While most of this report has described the offensive firepower of the defending champions, they continue to hang their hat on their defense. They can shut down opponents for long stretches and make getting a quality look (let alone making it) difficult. They will play some zone (especially on out of bounds plays or after time outs) but will mostly play man. They do a great job on the strong side and like to funnel the ball baseline. We absolutely must move the ball and make their defense shift.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

Let's make it happen LakeShow! :cheers:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

My heart says Lakers


My head says Spurs by 10


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lakers 103-95 book it


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lakers lose by 6


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> My heart says Lakers
> 
> 
> *My head says Spurs by 10*


Well, **** you then...:biggrin:


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

This is Lamar's chance to shine at the 3. No doubt Bowen will guard kobe. Lamar needs to go to work on Manu; he has no chance of guarding him in post, keeping him off the glass, or finding the open mam. This game will really show me if lamar's serious about becoming a all-star this season. I hope Andrew goes right at TD, too. 

Our obvious seemingly impossible task is slowing down parker. I would say just make him a jump shooter; though much improved, he's proned to streakiness.

We usually play pretty well against SA. Lakers by 7.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I have a feeling that we come out with a **** load of energy and blow them out...


prove me right! Go Lakers!!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

No matter what happens, I love you guys(no ****).


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> No matter what happens, I love you guys(no ****).


is that a hoosiers reference?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

All I know is the Lakers better come out swinging. I'm going to stop playing Mass Effect to watch this game, it better not waste my time. :azdaja:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> is that a hoosiers reference?


Just BH being... well BH.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tipoff is in a few moments.

Let's go Lakers!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> All I know is the Lakers better come out swinging. I'm going to stop playing Mass Effect to watch this game, it better not waste my time. :azdaja:


Its all about the game Crysis coming out tomorrow! Freakin Sweet!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I thought Kwame would get the start, but it looks like it's Mihm.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

TO right off the back.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Its all about the game Crysis coming out tomorrow! Freakin Sweet!!!


I'll be playing Crysis next! It's a good year for gaming.

Now if it can be a good year for Lakers,

My life would be complete.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronny made up for his TO.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not a bad start at all thus far. Playing with a lot of energy it seems. 

Turiaf already has 6 boards.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

BS call on Odom... Lebron can jog a half a mile without dribbling....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's defense this season is seriously ****ing awesome.

Unfortunately, we already have 4 turnovers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe with the block!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Turiaf should take Oberto off the dribble all the time!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why is Chris Mihm trying to take it to Duncan? He'll lose that match-up every time.

Meanwhile, Kobe is ballin'.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

6 ****ing turnovers already. That's ridiculous.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Too many turnovers! Cmon guys! Take care of the ball!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe with the defense and the slam!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Once again, Kobe's defense is just awesome.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Duncan's out. We should start posting up now. Oberto's defense shouldn't scare anybody.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Luke! Where did your shot go???


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Freaking Fish....  Farmar come in please..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nevermind, the old man scores and shuts me up.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lamar with the right hand!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

15-14 lead with 2:13 left in the first quarter.

That was a nice spin move and made shot by Lamar Odom, by the way.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's stat line early: 3/4 shooting, 6 points, 3 rebounds, 2 steals, 2 blocks

Lakers also already have 16 rebounds to San Antonio's 7.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I like the energy! Kobe is ferocious on the defensive side tonight. He seems to be rebounding like he wants the rebounding title as well.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Cmon guys!!! Too many turnovers!!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

105-15. wow spurs are handing it to the lakers


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok, I hate Walton.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Walton cant buy a shot!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. The way we're playing, we're going to have 50 turnovers by night's end.

9 turnovers in the first quarter is absolutely and utterly pathetic.

San Antonio leads 21-15 after the first quarter, and end it with a 7-0 run.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh, and yeah, like you guys have already said, Luke's shot is missing. Can someone find it? I'll give a reward.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

alright, why the hell is Walton out there? Where's Kwame?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Man, we should easily be leading this game right now. Every stat is in our favor except for turnovers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was a nice three by Farmar.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Luke draws the foul! Cmon Luke make these and get in a rhythm.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sick dunk by Bynum!!! Wow!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Maybe Bynum should teach Battle cat to use two hands.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Whoa...did someone find Luke's shot already? He made a jumper!

And Farmar with the niiiiiiiice dunk! We re-gain the lead!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Farmar with the sick dunk!!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Any doubts about Farmar's athleticism? Holy ****!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lamar may have a torn tendon on his non shooting hand.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tony Parker is killing us, and turnovers are killing us again. That's 12 for the game now. San Antonio has 4.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Luke is just totally out of sync right now.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damnit i miss the days when Parker would come waltzing into the the lane and Shaq would lay his *** out to make Parker think about it the next time...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d170/cirrocuban/He_man_and_Battlecat_by_JPRart.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
In the house!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice play coming out of the timeout. Alley-oop to Kwame!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with ANOTHER sick *** block!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

KOBE with the sick block on Duncan!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ugh... TP tear drop, then fish with that garbage...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ugh!!!!! Wtf!!! Stop Turning The ****ing Ball Over!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sweet butter fingers is back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The turnovers are getting stupid now. 

This is amazing. And we're only down 5. Thank God.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If we'd stop turning it over wed be up by double digits by now and my prediction would be right!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Spurs are amazing at hitting the side three-pointer. Anywhere else, and they miss. And yet we still can't defend it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That looked like a bad call by the refs. 

And now we can't even in-bound the ball.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

yay turnovers...


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

yay UNFORCED turnovers.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Jesus... What is this High school basketball...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What's the record for most turnovers in a half? We're down 10 now, and realy, I see no way that we can actually win this game now. 

We ****ing suck.

Make that a 12-point lead.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God, Fishers defense is down right scary at times...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

nail in the coffin...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

and there goes the game...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Make that a 15-point lead.

We can't guard Matt Bonner.

That's not a typo.

Matt Bonner.

He's unstoppable.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kwame You Freaking Moron Get The Ball. Chase It! Rebound! Your A Mosnter In Size, Grow Some Nuts And Go After The Rebound!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

we dont play and ****ing defense... this is terrible.....



PS Bruce Bowen... we are down by 16...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kwame sucks and Bowen just gave me a flashback to the hornets game...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

**** this ****, man. The Lakers are playing worse than horse ****. No wonder Kobe wants ****ing out of LA.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jesus! WTF was that???


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

At least its only 8:30 here in Chicago...I didnt COMEPLETELY waste my night.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I don't know what the **** happened, but Fisher doesn't need to touch the floor for the rest of the game. And I'm sick of everybody else watching the ball. How many ****ing times does the cutter have to get a wide open shot before you start moving on defense? I understand that bigs have to rotate, but you at least have to attempt to deny penetration. At this point, I'd rather see Sasha on the floor the Fish. Oh, and these refs ****ing suck.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Play Farmar, play Sasha, Fisher is just killing the team's defense, either of those two could stay in front of Parker better. Fish is just too slow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Most turnovers in a game is 45. I will be shocked if we don't surpass that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The starting five coming out of the half should be:

PG - Farmar
SG - Kobe
SF - Lamar
PF - Turiaf
C - Bynum

And then Bynum needs to ****ing knock Tony Parker on his *** when he comes into the ****ing lane!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> The starting five coming out of the half should be:
> 
> PG - Farmar
> SG - Kobe
> ...


Bingo..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who wants to bet Lakers will be down 25+ after the third quarter?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Phil needs to play the people that are making the difference on the floor. And not the people who always have more experience. Farmar should have remained in. Bynum should have remained in. I mean it dosent take a surgeon to figure out if your guys are making plays, keep them in while they are hot... Instead he puts guys like Cook in.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Rebound the ball you idiots


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God I love Lamar at the 3. I know he still has rust, but when he makes a move like that you really see how beautiful that move could be one day.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we got behind because odom and Kobe did nothing in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

umm..so for those who say Lamar isnt inconsistant?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KWAME SCORED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And it was a baby hook!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Come on. I know this sucks. But I know Im not the only one that laughs when Parker breaks Fisher off with half assed screens.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This team makes me so mad..


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Parker is killing us.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn it Kobe, if you are going to pass it to Kwame at least do it where he doesn't have to put in any effort to get it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Out of fouls.. Kobe and Lamar should just keep driving to the rack.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

God someone take out Parker!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lets not guard the freaking guy that is killing us. That makes perfect sense.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kwame with the jam. Parker another jumper


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

My Lord fisher is a terrible defender...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is just brutal to watch.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Our top 2 pg's are terrible defenders, Fisher because he lacks athleticism, and Farmar because he's passive and soft defensively, maybe we ought to play the more physical Critt. 

Parker is controlling the game completely


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> My Lord fisher is a terrible defender...


You know.. I was kind of high riding the Fisher bandwagon after seeing him play solid defense for the first three games...

He completely reverted into a Smush Parker type defender after those three games. I cant understand it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't understand Phil sometimes. At the beginning of the 2nd quarter, he should have kept Kobe and Odom in, along with Farmar and Bynum, but instead he waited until nearly half the quarter was gone to bring them in, and even though we were still close, things could have been much different in my opinion.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Dude, why doesn't Phil put Farmar in. Im not saying he was stopping Parker, but he was doing a hell of a lot better than Fish is doing right now. Damn it, I hate his freaking rotations. Get us Larry Brown or someone that will bench people when they aren't doing what they are supposed to.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

****ing Take Fisher Out!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Man, Farmar is fast.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Farmar is at least scoring on offense


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Im tacking this loss on phil jackson


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w215/bbirnbaum/275626805_m.gif" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

:lol:

Kwame almost lost the ball, then clanked it off the backboard.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Farmar really should be starting.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Farmar is at least making them work on defense.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That was some fancy foot work Puke.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

that a boy Lamar!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

God i hate manu.....


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

**** you Phil Jackson...**** you...



and we dont need Radmanovic out there to start hittin some shots right?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Odom on the block is an unstoppale match up against the Spurs. 

But our defense guarding the 3 point line has been terrible. 

Duncan playing like crap and we're still down almost 20.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

www.kwamebrownsucks.com/

HAHAHAH there is really a website called Kwame brown sucks. Thats awesome.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we can't win without big numbers from Kobe, what the heck is happening with him tonight. He should be at least forcing the action.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This lineup sucks.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't believe I said I had a good feeling about this game before it started. I must've mistaken myself for a Spurs fan.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Seriously, I haven't seen Luke play this poorly in at least two seasons.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> This lineup sucks.


The Lakers suck.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I've decided I'm going to stop watching right now. I'll check back again in the middle of the 4th quarter or so to see how bad things are going.

But I don't need this frustration right now.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damnit!!! this is rediculous!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

man we've played one of the alltime stupid games. Should have been predictable though PJ has no idea what sorta rotation to use. Had the Wolves been any good they would have beaten us because that game looks alot like this game.

Too much subbing by PJ, not the right strategy, poor defense and turnovers. 

Very sloppily played and coached.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe looks pissed.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I need a drink.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe shoot away!!! Please!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Anyone else want to vomit when they see Radman post up?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I need a drink.


I need a ****ing kilo of cocaine! this **** sucks


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Not only did I stop playing Mass Effect for this garbage........ But I bought NBA league pass to watch the games since I live in Houston now.

Jokes on me.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

The Lakers arent a good basketball team. You guys need to realize this..Odom is inconsistant..until the Lakers get us some Legit help Kobe is jus going to be a nagging kid to his mom asking to leave every day.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man are yall psychotic, these are the world champs we're playing in their building. Its not all gloom and doom. A bad night is all. 

if Bonner, Manu and Bowen are outscoring Kobe we're doomed. simple as that.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

The Lakers are in Houston..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Man are yall psychotic, these are the world champs we're playing in their building. Its not all gloom and doom. A bad night is all.
> 
> if Bonner, Manu and Bowen are outscoring Kobe we're doomed. simple as that.



Man, when every team has one player that always has to set a record vs the Lakers, it's doom and gloom.

This team is better than they are playing. The coaching is whats stale.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Checked back, and we're down 20.

Fantastic.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok, I dont want to hear anyone ever say Farmar isn't athletic.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Man are yall psychotic, these are the world champs we're playing in their building. Its not all gloom and doom. A bad night is all.
> 
> if Bonner, Manu and Bowen are outscoring Kobe we're doomed. simple as that.


If we cant gaurd Bonner and Manu with Odom (our second best player) we arent very good....


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

farmar oh my, on duncan lol


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Man, when every team has one player that always has to set a record vs the Lakers, it's doom and gloom.
> 
> This team is better than they are playing. The coaching is whats stale.


Its not gloom and doom, odom, Mihm and Kwame working back from injuries. 

Playing the champs in their house with us having a bad night I'm not that concerned.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So earlier when I said I checked the score, it was on Yahoo.

This time, I actually turned to the channel, and right as I did, Bowen nailed a three.

Spurs are 11/22 from the 3-point line.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Farmar dont be hard on yourself. Your the only one that really showed up tonight.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> If we cant gaurd Bonner and Manu with Odom (our second best player) we arent very good....


manu one of the best wings in the league man. 

Bonner had a once in a lifetime game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Its not gloom and doom, odom, Mihm and Kwame working back from injuries.
> 
> Playing the champs in their house with us having a bad night I'm not that concerned.


I can buy that about Mihm.

Kwame has always sucked. Rather it be healthy or hurt, all the same. He lacks intelligence.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn Rockets lost tonight.. They are going to be pissed tomarrow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's a bird...it's a plane...it's ANOTHER Bruce Bowen three pointer!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol. Bowen open again.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Why do we feel we could let scrubs score all these 3s?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe doesn't have a FT attempt? Has that ever happened before?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Holy ****ing ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Guard Bruce ****ing Bowen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow...... Talk about playing no defense on Bowen.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

jesus christ....why cant we jus let Radman jus Tee them up like scrubbin bowen...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ahahahahahahahah Wide Open Layup! Ahahhahahahhaha!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who do you guys got for player of the game so I can update my thread: Kobe or Farmar?

Although Farmar was great, I'm leaning towards Kobe because he did a little bit of everything...but I'll let you guys help me decide.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

the spurs, all dribble penetration and kick outs, nothing else, but it's working, they are on fire hitting 3's. they don't even throw it in to duncan.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe has his cell out, he's calling Ric..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Who do you guys got for player of the game so I can update my thread: Kobe or Farmar?
> 
> Although Farmar was great, I'm leaning towards Kobe because he did a little bit of everything...but I'll let you guys help me decide.


I think Farmar because of some of the horrific passes Kobe made in the first half. And the fact that he was almost to passive. 

They both played good, but Farmar had a good game all around.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

it's not even that bruce is open, dribble penetration is breaking down the defense and while trying to recover bruce gets open and hits jumpers. spurs are shooting good in this last quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I think Farmar because of some of the horrific passes Kobe made in the first half. And the fact that he was almost to passive.
> 
> They both played good, but Farmar had a good game all around.


Stats-wise, here's what we have:

Kobe: 9/19 shooting, 18 points, 9 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, 3 blocks, 3 turnovers in 38 minutes

Farmar: 6/10 shooting, 16 points, 3 rebounds, 0 assists, 0 steals, 0 blocks, 2 turnovers in 24 minutes


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Bynum needs to play more, Farmar needs to play more. Kobe should have started chucking with about 7 minutes left.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> So earlier when I said I checked the score, it was on Yahoo.
> 
> This time, I actually turned to the channel, and right as I did, Bowen nailed a three.
> 
> Spurs are 11/22 from the 3-point line.


You're bad luck!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cris said:


> You're bad luck!




So who should I put as player of the game? I'm still leaning towards Kobe.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Stats-wise, here's what we have:
> 
> Kobe: 9/19 shooting, 18 points, 9 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, 3 blocks, 3 turnovers in 38 minutes
> 
> Farmar: 6/10 shooting, 16 points, 3 rebounds, 0 assists, 0 steals, 0 blocks, 2 turnovers in 24 minutes


Well then it should be Kobe


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

The One said:


> Well then it should be Kobe


I'd give it to Kobe too, although no one really deserves it IMO.


----------



## Postmortem (Apr 2, 2006)

Bryant, Odom, and Fisher.......like combined 94 total minutes on the floor and not a single FTA between the three?

The leagues greatest scorer can't get a shooting foul?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, I'm still in disbelief as to how Kobe didn't get a single free throw attempt.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Give it to Bowen or Parker.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Fisher is terrible...everytime..Parker gets an open shot..thats why he had so many points...once Farmar came in..he didnt have any


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm so disappointed in tonight's game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Not only that. whenever Fish got beat by Parker for a layup, he would try to go right back down the court for a layup of his own and would just give it away. I saw him do this like 3 or 4 times throughout the game.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Houston jus lost to Memphis by 7 at home tonight...we are ****ING TOAST TOMORROW...


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Lakers also have a terrible record with back to back games. So yeah, thats another L for this wonderfool squad.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah Fisher had an awful game tonight.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Drewbs said:


> Play Farmar, play Sasha, Fisher is just killing the team's defense, either of those two could stay in front of Parker better. Fish is just too slow.


How many of you guys still think I was a "hater" but I said said Fisher sucks over and over again entering into the year? I don't hate his game for a reason.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

KennethTo said:


> How many of you guys still think I was a "hater" but I said said Fisher sucks over and over again entering into the year? I don't hate his game for a reason.



I still think you are a hater. You are. 

In a matchup like last night's, I think you are right, Farmar should get more minutes than Fish. It just makes sense. He matches up better against drive and kick type of players.

But lets not get ahead of ourselves. Parker played 34 minutes and Fish only played 22. That means he was doing it against Farmar too. It would be pretty assanine to say that Parker didnt burn Farmar as well. 

I would also like to point out that it was Bowen (Kobe's man) who killed us from the perimeter. Kobe played a lot of "free safety" type defense, which results in a lot of steals and blocks but consequently leaves his man wide open from the corners. Even Parker said in a post game interview that everybody knows Bruce hits shots from the corners. Maybe Kobe didnt get the memo.

I just dont get all the Fisher hate. He didnt have his best game, but neither did half the team, and Parker wouldnt have had as good of a game if he didnt constantly have open people hitting shots from the perimeter. I dont think its fair to blame all the Laker woes on Fisher because you have a man crush on Crittoris.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> I still think you are a hater. You are.
> 
> In a matchup like last night's, I think you are right, Farmar should get more minutes than Fish. It just makes sense. He matches up better against drive and kick type of players.
> 
> ...



_But lets not get ahead of ourselves. Parker played 34 minutes and Fish only played 22. That means he was doing it against Farmar too. It would be pretty assanine to say that Parker didnt burn Farmar as well. _

Did you ever watch the game or are just making ******* assumptions based off of some box score you saw today. Parker was raping the lakers when Fisher was on him and him alone, Farmer was containing him, not shutting him down but containing him. I love how homers like you keep making up excuses for Fisher's **** play. He was a **** defender when he was on the team that won the titles and now he is worse. There is a reason why there are jokes about Fisher being the reason PGs get big pay days after playing against him in the playoffs. The twolves old pg's owe their contracts to this man.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> I love how homers like you....


 If you can call people homers, then we can call you a hater; simple as that.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

KennethTo said:


> _But lets not get ahead of ourselves. Parker played 34 minutes and Fish only played 22. That means he was doing it against Farmar too. It would be pretty assanine to say that Parker didnt burn Farmar as well. _
> 
> Did you ever watch the game or are just making ******* assumptions based off of some box score you saw today. Parker was raping the lakers when Fisher was on him and him alone, Farmer was containing him, not shutting him down but containing him. I love how homers like you keep making up excuses for Fisher's **** play. He was a **** defender when he was on the team that won the titles and now he is worse. There is a reason why there are jokes about Fisher being the reason PGs get big pay days after playing against him in the playoffs. The twolves old pg's owe their contracts to this man.



Alright fine, we'll do this the hard way. And just for the record, of course I watch the game. Some parts I watched several times.


Just so I could show you what i was talking about, I went to the play by play from the game, and totalled Parkers' production; what he did while playing against Farmar and what he did while playing against Fisher. Here's what I got:

Fisher vs. Parker
22:45 minutes played against (all of Fishers time on the court)
Parker's production: 20 pts 5 asts = .879 pts/min .220 asst/min

Farmar vs. Parker
7:51 minutes played against ( 21:39 total minutes)
Parker's production: 6 pts 4 assts = .764 pts/min .510 asst/min

Interestingly enough, both of Parker's 2 turnovers came when neither Fish or Farmar were in the game.

Now, I dont know if you will believe in this newfangled thing called math, but the evidence is right there. You can say stupid things like, "you didnt watch the game" or "Parker was raping the lakers when Fisher was on him and him alone" but that doesnt make it true. Of course Fish got beat up by Parker more than farmar, he played 3 times as many minutes against him. But by looking at this, you can see that Farmar allowed more assists/min than Fisher and assists usually come when you get broken off. And I hardly consider .115 pts/min to be anything of significance.

Listen, I said in my previous post that I agree with you in that Farmar should get more minutes against the speedier pt guards in the league. But to demonize Fisher and praise Farmar is just ridiculous.


----------

